

Samsung sues Apple in Korea over Apple iPhone Notification Center - mtgx
http://www.phonearena.com/news/Samsung-sues-Apple-in-Korea-over-Apple-iPhone-Notification-Center_id38001

======
donutdan4114
Software patents are the worst idea ever.

